# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  لقط الفوائد من كتاب (ليس في كلام العرب) لابن خالويه

## أبو مالك العوضي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسوله ومصطفاه، وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه

أما بعد، فهذا 
(كتاب ليس في كلام العرب)تأليف: أبي عبد الله الحسين بن أحمد بن خالويه (المتوفى سنة 370هـ)
تحقيق: أحمد عبد الغفور عطار
الناشر: المكتبة الجامعية 2004

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

هذا الكتاب من أمتع الكتب في لغة العرب، ومن أنفعها كذلك، وهو من تلك البابة التي يقال فيها: (لم يسبقه إلى مثله سابق، ولم ينسج على منواله ناسج)، وقد كنت أفردتُ هذا المبحث بموضوع، ولكنه فقد مع ما ضاع في الملتقى.

ويبدو لي أن الكتاب ناقص، أو هو مختصر أو منتقى من الكتاب الأصلي؛ لعدة أسباب:

= أولا: ينقل بعض العلماء عنه ما لا يوجد فيه
= ثانيا: يصفه السيوطي بأنه كتاب كبير في مجلدات، والمطبوعة التي معنا صغيرة في نحو مائتي صفحة.
= ثالثا: يظهر في بعض عباراته أنه تعليق وانتقاء
= رابعا: يظهر في بعض عباراته أنه مسودة من مسودات المؤلف
= خامسا: ذكر فيه أشياء وأحال على مواضع أخرى من الكتاب وهي غير موجودة.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وطبعة الكتاب سيئة جدا، تكاد تكون أسوأ طبعة رأيتُها في حياتي؛

وذلك لكثرة الأغلاط الإملائية والطباعية، والحروف الزائدة والحروف الناقصة، والكلمات الممحوة، والإحالات الخاطئة، إلى غير ذلك من أوجه الأخطاء التي لم أرها مجتمعة هكذا من قبل!

ولذلك فقد صححتُ الكلام بقدر الاستطاعة بغير أن أشير لمواضع الخطأ؛ اختصارا.
..........................

(ص 22) ... ولم يحك سيبويه إلا حرفا واحدا، وهو أبى يأبى لأنه بلا خلاف، والبواقي مختلف فيها.
[قلت: هذه فائدة في معرفة طريقة سيبويه كما سيأتي ص 52]


(ص 23) فأما المصادر فإنها تطرد على الفِعال في باب فاعَلَ نحو ضارب مضاربة وضرابا


(ص 27) ... وإنما جاز ذلك لأنهم بنوا (يذر) على (يدع) إذ كان لا ينطق منهما بفَعَل ولا فاعل ولا مفعول، ولا مصدر فاعرف ذلك.


(ص 29 – 30) ليس في كلام العرب اسم على مَفْعُل ... ووجدت في القرآن حرفا؛ قرا عطاء {فنظرة إلى مَيْسُرِهِ} الهاء هاء كناية [يعني هاء الضمير]

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

(ص 34) ليس في كلام العرب مصدر على عشرة ألفاظ إلا مصدرا واحدا وهو لقيت ...
[قلت: ذكر ابن القطاع ثمانية أفعال لها أربعة عشر مصدرا! وأما مصادر (لقي) فأوصلها العدناني في معجم الأغلاط إلى ثمانية عشر!]


(ص 40-41) ومن غريب ما يسمى بالفعل قولهم: تركته بوادي إصمت وبأطرقا أي قفر وحش؛ كان ثلاثة نفر [يعني سَفْرا] فلما بلغوا هذا الموضع قال أحدهم لصاحبيه: أطرقا، أي اسكتا، فسمي الموضع أطرقا.


(ص 44) ليس في كلام العرب إتباع بخمسة أحرف إلا في كلمة واحدة: مال كثير بثير غمير مرير بجير بذير، وقيل مجير. فأما الثلاث والاثنان فكثير ...


(ص 52) ولم يحك سيبويه إلا حرفا واحدا، إبل وحده لأنه بلا خلاف، والباقية مختلف فيهن.
[قلت: ينظر ما سبق ذكره ص 22]

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

(ص 61) ليس في كلام العرب أفعل فهو فعول إلا ثلاثة أحرف أنتجت الناقة فهي نتوج، وأشصت فهي شصوص قل لبنها، ومنه الشصاصاء أي الجدب والقحط، وأعقت الفرس فهي عقوق أي حملت، وحرف رابع قد ذكرته بعد.
[قلت: يقصد ما سيأتي ص 148]


(ص 67) وكل فَعِيل جائز فيه ثلاث لغات: فَعِيل وفُعَال وفُعَّال: رجل طويل، وإذا زاد طوله قلت: طُوَال، وفي القرآن {إن هذا لشيء عجاب} وعُجَاب وفيه أيضا {ومكروا مكرا كُبَارا} وكُبَّارا، قرأه ابن محيصن المكي


(ص 71) والأمَّات جمع أم مما لا يعقل، وأمهات مما يعقل، وقد يجوز أمَّات فيمن يعقل


(ص 74) ليس في كلام العرب واحد يوصف بجمع إلا ... فأما الواحد يؤدي عن الجمع فكثير مثل قوله تعالى: {ختم على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم} {إن أنكر الأصوات لصوت الحمير} وكقوله {أو الطفل الذين لم يظهروا على عورات النساء} يريد الأطفال، وقال: {والملك على أرجائها} يريد الملائكة ... وهو كثير في كلام العرب

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

(ص 80) وفيه من العربية أن النون قد تخفى عند الواو ولا تظهر، وقد ظهرت في صنوان وقنوان ففيه جوابان؛ قال أهل البصرة: أظهر ولم يدغم لئلا يلتبس فِعْلال بفِعَّال، وقال أهل الكوفة: ليس سكون النون لازما إذ كان يتحرك في صُنَيّ إذا صغر وهو في الجمع أصناء


(ص 81) أجمع أهل النحو على أنه ليس في كلام العرب لقَرْيَة وقُرًى نظير؛ لأن ما كان على فَعْلة من ذوات الواو والياء جمع بالمد كرَكْوة ورِكاء وشَكْوة وشِكاء، إلا ثعلبا فإنه زاد حرفا آخر نَزْوة ونُزًى، وهذان نادران لا ثالث لهما في كلام العرب


(ص 88) وسئل ابن دريد عن تفسير [هيدكر] فقال: لا أعرفه، ولكني أعرف الهيدكور وهو الشاب الناعم


(ص 89) وذلك لأنهم سموا كل ثلاث ليال باسم فقالوا ثلاث غُرَر وثلاث نُفَل وثلاث تُسَع وثلاث عُشَر وثلاث بيض وثلاث دُرَع وثلاث ظُلَم وثلاث حنادس وثلاث دآدئ وثلاث محاق

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

(ص 91-92) ليس في كلام العرب جَمْع جُمِع ست مرات إلا الجمل فإنهم جمعوا الجمل أَجْمُلا ثم أَجْمالا ثم جِمالا ثم جِمالة ثم جِمالات جمع الجمع؛ لأن أكثر ما يكون الجمع مرتين أو ثلاثا، وهذا ست مرات فهو نادر، يقولون: نَعَم وأنعام وأناعيم، وقوم وأقوام وأقاوم وأقاويم، لا يجاوزون ذلك.
ليس في كلام العرب اسم [جُمِع] على ألفاظ مختلفة إلا الناقة؛ فإنهم قالوا ناقة ثم جمعوها ناقات ونُوقًا ونَاقًا وأيانِقَ ونِياقًا وأَيْنُقًا وأَوْنُقًا سبع مرات وسبعة ألفاظ؛ لأنهم يمارسون هذين النوعين [يعني الجمل والناقة] كثيرا فينطقون بها على ألفاظ مختلفة


(ص 93) هذا الذي كتبته [يعني أن (وعد) تستعمل في الخير] إجماع من البصريين والكوفيين، لا أعلم خلافا فيه غير أني وجدت في القرآن حرفا (يعد) في الشر على الإطلاق، وهو قوله {فهل وجدتم ما وعد ربكم حقا} هذا قول أهل الجنة لأهل النار
[قلت: ليس هذا صريح الدلالة فيما أراد؛ لاحتمال أن يكون خرج مخرج الاستهزاء بهم، كقوله تعالى: {ذق إنك أنت العزيز الكريم}، ولاحتمال أن يكون بمعنى وجدتم ما وعد الصالحينَ، لأنه حذف المفعول، كما قالوا: {ما لنا لا نرى رجالا ...}؛ لا سيما مع مخالفة ما ذكره من الإجماع، والله أعلم]


(ص 95) والتصغير جرى في كلام العرب على ثلاثة أوجه: تصغير التحقير والتقريب والمدح


(ص 95) ومن ذلك أخذ اللغز في الكلام لأنه [أي صاحب اللغز] يعمِّي كلامه كما يعمي اليربوع على صائده يحفر جحرا وراء جحر يعميه


(ص 96) والرهدل مثل الرهدن؛ العرب تقلب اللام نونا والنون لاما لقربهما من الفم واللسان


(ص 97) ليس أحد يقول (يَسْتَعُور يَفْتَعُول) إلا ابن دريد؛ لأنه عند النحويين ليس ذلك في كلام العرب، وإنما هو عندهم فَعْلَلُول مثل عَضْرَفوط: ذكر العظاء، ويَسْتَعُور تفسيره البلد البعيد

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

(ص 100) وطامر بن طامر من لا يعرف ولا يعرف أبوه، ومثله: صلمعة بن قلعمة، وهيّ بن بيّ، وهيان بن بيان


(ص 103) جَنذوة: الجرميُّ ضمَّه وجَعَله فُعلوة من جذوت، وشبيه به صفة على فِعْلَلُول قِرْطَبُون والمبرِّدُ فَتَحَه وقال: ما عَرَفَ أحدٌ تفسيرَه


(ص 104-105) ليس في كلام العرب ولا في شيء من العربية ما رجع من معناه إلى لفظه إلا في حرف واحد استخرجه ابن مجاهد من القرآن ... فرجع بعد الجمع إلى التوحيد ... {ومن يؤمن بالله ويعمل صالحا يدخله جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها أبدا قد أحسن الله له رزقا} ... ومن المذكر إلى المؤنث، ومن لفظه إلى معناه، ولا يرجع من معناه إلى لفظه إجماعا من النحويين، وكان ابن الخياط يتعجب من ذكاء ابن مجاهد كيف استخرج هذا الحرف بفطنته وحدةِ أصغَرَيْهِ.
قال الله عز وجل {ومن يقنت منكن لله ورسوله} فذكَّر على لفظ (من) وهو يريد نساء النبي، ثم قال: {وتعمل صالحا} فأنَّث، ولو قال: (تقنت ويعمل صالحا) لم يَجُزْ، وقال: {بلى من أسلم وجهه لله وهو محسن} فوحَّد وذكر على لفظ (من) ثم قال: {ولا خوف عليهم} فجمع ورجع من لفظ (من) إلى معناه، ولا يجوز (بلى من أسلموا) ثم يقول (وهو محسن)، وهذا دقيق حسن.


(ص 107) لأن فعولا لا يكون إلا على ضربين؛ إما مصدرا مثل دخل دُخُولا وجلس جلوسا، أو جمعا مثل قوم جُلوس وقوم قُعود، على أن أبا عمرو بن العلاء حكى على وجهه القُبول والوُلوع والسُّحور والفُطور


(ص 109) وقد يجيء المصدر على غير المصدر؛
[الصواب الصدر كما بينته في الأخطاء المكرورة عند المحققين]
عذبته عذابا والوجه تعذيبا، وأعطيته عطاء والوجه إعطاء، وأقرضته إقراضا وهو الوجه وقرضا وفي حرف ابن مسعود {وأنزلت الملائكة إنزالا} ولم يقل تنزيلا

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

(ص 112) وأما جمع المرأة فزعم ثعلب أن (النسوة) عدد قليل، و(النساء) عدد كبير


(ص 112) سألت نِفْطَوَيه عن الحِنَّوت فلم يعرفه فسألت أبا عُمَر فقال: الحنوت الخسيس ... فلزمت أبا عمر إلى أن خرجت من بغداد


(ص 115) ولم نجد فَعُولا جمع على خمسة ألفاظ إلا عمودا؛ فإنهم جمعوه على عَمَد وعُمُد وعُمْد وأعمدة وعِماد، وقد قرئ في {عَمَد ممددة} وعُمُد وعُمْد


(ص 117) تقول العرب: حَصْرَمَ: بخل، وحَضْرَمَ: لحن، وخَضْرَمَ: خلط، ومنه المخضرم الذي أدرك الجاهلية والإسلام


(ص 119) وإِرْبِعاء لغة في الأربعاء

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

(ص 121) ليس في كلام العرب فُعِّيل إلا حرفين مُرِّيق وهو أعجمي في الأصل، وكوكب دُرِّيّ وقال الفراء إنه منسوب إلى الدُّرّ، فقد صح ما قال سيبويه إنه ليس في الكلام فُعِّيل [يعني بعد الجواب عن هذين اللفظين]


(ص 124) والحرف الثاني قلب فيه الجيم ياء: الشِّيَرَة يريدون الشجرة؛ فلما قلبوا الجيم ياء كسروا أولها لئلا ينقلب الياء ألفا فتصير شاذة، وهذا حسن فاعرفه


(ص 129) وليس في كلام العرب واوٌ صحت رابعة إلا قولهم: المِذْرَوَان ... والمذروان ثلاثة أشياء: طرفا القوس، وفودا الرأس، وطرفا الأليتين


(ص 130) وقد تصح الواو بعد الألف مثل الغباوة
...
فزعم سيبويه أن الفُلْك الواحد يجمع على أفلاك، كما أن أُسْدًا يجمع على آساد، ثم جمعوا أسدا [كذا والصواب آسادا] على أُسْد، فوجب أن يجمع فُلْك على فُلْك، وهذا شبيه بالسحر إذا تأمله الإنسان، ويحسن [كذا] ما يفطن له


(ص 135) ولِساعاتِ الليل مائةٌ وخمسة وثلاثون اسما قد أفردنا لها كتابا
... [قلت: قد أشرت لذلك في موضوع من عجائب الاتفاقات]
ولم نجد في كلام العرب فَعِّيلة إلا سَكِّينة لغة في السَّكِينة 


(ص 136) وكذلك فَعِّيل ليس في كلامهم إلا شيء روي عن نصر بن عاصم أنه قرأ {كأنها كوكب دَرِّيّ} فأما فِعِّيل بالكسر فكثير نحو سِكِّيت


(ص 137) وأهل النحو يزعمون أن زِوَرًّا وجِوَرًّا فِعَلّ لا فِوَعْل


(ص 139) ليس في كلام العرب اسم ولا صفة على فَعَّل إلا قليل، فلذلك لم يصرف الاسم إذا جاء على فَعَّل لأنه يشبه الفعل قَطَّع وكَلَّم
...
وشَلَّم اسم بيت المقدس وله سبعة عشر اسما قد ذكرتها بعد [لم تذكر في هذه النسخة]

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

(ص 140) ليس أحد جعل الطريم السحاب إلا رؤبة فإنه قال:
في مكفهر الطريم الشرنبث[قلت: فائدة في انفرادات بعض العرب ببعض الكلم]
...
وهميغ الموت الوحي بالغين معجمة عن الناس كلهم إلا الخليل فإنه يقول: هميع بالعين غير معجمة
[قلت: فائدة في انفرادات بعض أهل العلم]


(ص 141) وجيفر اسم رجل روى عن ابن عقدة
...
والصيدن الثعلب لم يجئ إلا في شعر كثير، قال الأصمعي: ليس بشيء
[قلت: فائدة في انفرادات بعض العرب]


(ص 142) لأن أمسِ يقع قبل كل يوم أنت فيه لا يخص يوما بعينه، فصار مبهما فزال الإعراب عنه، والتقى في آخره ساكنان الميم والسين فكُسِر لالتقاء الساكنين. وقال آخرون: إنما بني أمس على الكسر لأن العرب لا تكاد تنطق به إلا مع الباء: كان فلان بالأمس، وفعل فلان بالأمس كذا، قال الله تعالى: {وأصبح الذين تمنوا مكانه بالأمس} فلما نزعوا الباء تركوه على نية الباء


(ص 147) وللجراد ستون اسما، وقد بينته فيما بعد
[قلت: لم يذكر في هذا الكتاب]
... وقد جمعوا عبدا على أعبُد وعِبْدان وعُبْدان وعِبَاد ومَعْبُوداء وعِبِدَّى مقصور وعِبِدَّاء ممدود وعُبُد. كل ذلك قد جاء عنهم


(ص 148) [أحفدت المرأة] فهي حَفُود: أسقطت مثل أخدجت وأشصت فهي شَصُوص: قل لبنها، وأنتجت فهي نَتُوج، وأعقت الفرس فهي عَقُوق. وقد مر هذا الباب قبل هذا وإنما أعدته لزيادة حَفُود
[قلت: يقصد ما سبق ذكره في (ص 61) وهذا يدل على أن ابن خالويه كان يزيد في الكتاب كلما وقف على شيء جديد، وربما يفسر هذا خلو هذه النسخة من أشياء كثيرة منسوبة إليه]


(ص 149) ورجل ميّت في الحال، ومائت بعد قليل، ومريض في الحال ومارض بعد قليل، وغضبان في الحال وغاضب عن قليل، وظريف في الحال وظارف بعد قليل

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

(ص 150) ليس في كلام العرب فُعْلَة إلا مفعول، ولا فُعَلَة إلا فاعل


(ص 151 - 151) ليس في كلام العرب فاعل بمعنى مفعول إلا ... وقد يجيء مفعول بمعنى فاعل ... وهذه كلها مَجَازٌ مُحْتَمَلٌ في الكلام ... ومثله أدخلت القلنسوة رأسي، وإنما هو أدخلت رأسي في القلنسوة.


(ص 153) يقال لشاطئ النهر هما جَلْهَتا الوادي وجُلْهُمتاه وحافَتَاه وسِيفَاه وضِيفاه وصَنَفَتاه وحَدّاه ومِلْطَاطاه وجِيزاه وعُدْوتاه وشَطَّاه وشاطئاه


(ص 156) لأن (فُعَل) في كلام العرب على ثلاثة أوجه:
إن كان معدولا عن (فاعل) لم ينصرف في المعرفة وانصرف في النكرة فتقول: مررت بعُمَرَ وعُمَرٍ آخر، يستدل على عدله وتعريفه؛ لأنه يحسن أن تقول: العمر.
والثاني: أن يكون فُعَل اسما واحدا غير معدول مثل صُرَد ولُغَز وجُرَذ والجميع جِرْذان ولِغْزان وصِرْدان، وهذا ينصرف في كل حال.
والثالث أن يكون فُعَل جمعا لفُعْلَة مثل زُمَر وغُرَف وقُبَل جمع قُبْلة وزُمْرة وغُرْفة.


(ص 158) ... ومَتْيُوساء ومَعْبُوداء ومَعْيُوراء ومَشْيُوخاء جمع تَيْس وعَبْد وعَيْر وشَيْخ


(ص 159) ويجمع الفُلْك فُلْكا والِهجَانُ هجانا، وهذا من مخبآت سيبويه
[يشير إلى ما سبق ذكره ص 130]
... وقوم وُدَدَاء بالإظهار ولا نظير له

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

(ص 159 - 160) ليس في كلام العرب (فاعل) تجمع إلا على ما جمعته لك في هذا الباب:

(فاعل وفاعلون) كاتب وكاتبون،
و(فاعل وفُعَّال) كاتب وكتاب،
و(فاعل وفَعَلَة) كاتب وكتبة،
و(فاعل وفُعَّل) كاتب وكتب،
و(فاعل وفَعَالة) صاحب وصحابة،
و(فاعل وفُعْل) ناقة حائل والجمع حول،
و(فاعل وفُعْلان) صاحب وصحبان،
و(فاعل وفُعَالة) [كذا ولم يمثل له، ولم أقف على هذا الجمع]،
و(فاعل وفُعْلَل) نحو ناقة حائل وحولَل، وعُوطَط تعتاط رحمها سنين لا تحمل،
و(فاعل [وفِعْل)] ناقة عائط ونوق عِيط بكسر أوله لئلا ينقلب الواو ياء [كذا ولعل الصواب لئلا ينقلب الياء واوا]،
و(فاعل وفَعَل) غائب وغَيَب،
و(فاعل وفَعِيل) عازب وعزيب،
و(فاعل وفَوَاعِل) حاجب وحواجب،
و(فاعل وفواعيل) خاتم وخواتيم،
و(فاعل وفُعُول) جالس وجلوس،
و(فاعل وأفاعل وأفاعيل) باطل وأباطل وأباطيل، ويكون أباطيل جمع أبطولة،
و(فاعل وفُعَلاء) شاعر وشعراء؛ فأما عالم وعلماء فإنك تجعل علماء جمعا لعليم،
و(فاعل وأَفْعِلَة) واد وأودية،
و(فاعل وفُعَلَة) قاض وقضاة والأصل قُضَيَة، فانقلبت الياء ألفا لانفتاح ما قبلها،
و(فاعل وفَعْلَى) فاسد وفَسْدى ورائب ورَوْبَى: خُثْر الأنفس، وروبى حمقى، وهالك وهلكى،
و(فاعل وفُعُل) شارف وشرف للناقة.

[قلت: ذكر ابن خالويه نفسه في (إعراب ثلاثين سورة) أن جموع فاعل نيف وثلاثون، وأحال على موضع آخر، ولعله يقصد هذا الكتاب، ولكن المذكور هنا اثنان وعشرون فقط، فيبدو أن الباقي سقط من هذه النسخة، وقد وفقني الله عز وجل فأكملتها خمسة وثلاثين ولله الحمد في أحد بحوثي، وأود الإشارة إلى أن أبا بكر ابن دريد قد سبق إلى هذا الباب في الجمهرة، ولكنه ذكر أربعة عشر جمعا فقط]

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

(ص 161 - 168) باب استقصاء التثنية

[قلت: هذا الباب نقلته كاملا لفائدته العظيمة]
ليس في كلام العرب أنواع التثنية إلا ما ذكرتُ، وما أعلم أحدا جمعه ولا فرَّعه نحو مائة وجه:
فأول ذلك أن كل اسم إذا أردنا تثنيته معرفة كان أو نكرة، مذكرا كان أو مؤنثا، عربيا أو أعجميا، جمادا أو حيوانا فإنه يكون بالرفع بألف ونون مزيدتين في آخره، وبياء ونون في النصب والجر: هذان رجلان، ورأيت رجلين، وفرسان وفرسين، والزيدان والزيدين، وهذا معروف.
ومن التثنية ما لا يفرد واحده، وهما المِذْرَوَان: فودا الرأس، شاب مِذْرَوَاه، والمذروان طرفا الأليتين.
ومنها تثنية واحدة فإذا أفردت كان لها ستة ألفاظ، وهي هاتان المرأتان بالتاء، فإذا أفردت قلت: هذي المرأة، وذي المرأة وهذه وهاتا وتا وذه، كل ذلك محكي، وينشد:
فهذي سيوف يا صدي بن مالك ......... كثير ولكن أين للسيف ضاربومنها أن تكون التثنية في الرفع والنصب والجر على حال واحدة لغة بلحارث بن كعب: جلست بين يداه ورأيت الزيدان، كما قال:
تزود منا بين أذناه ضربة ......... دعته إلى هابي التراب عقيمومنها تثنية جاءت نونها مفتوحة مررت بالزيدينَ، أنشد الفراء:
على أحوذيينَ استقلت عشية ......... وما هي إلا لمحة فتغيبوروى ابن مجاهد عن أبي عمرو {أتعدانَني أن أخرج} وأنشد:
أعرف منها الجيد والعينانا ......... ومنخران أشبها ظبياناومنها نون تثنية تشبه الجمع، وذلك تثنية صِنْوان وقِنْوان الواحد صِنْو وقِنْو، والتثنية قِنْوانِ وصنوانِ، والجمع صنوانٌ وقنوانٌ؛ لا فرق بين التثنية والجمع إلا ضمة وكسرة في الدَّرْج، فإذا وقفت استويا.
ومنها تثنية حذفت نونها، وهي (الشعر للأخطل وعنى عمرا ومرة بن كلثوم):
أبني كليب إن عمَّيَّ اللَّذَا ......... قتلا الملوك وفككا الأغلالايريد اللذان.
ومنها نون تثنية مشددة، وذلك في المبهمات خاصة (هذانّ) و(اللذانّ) و(هاتينّ) لغة أهل مكة.
ومنها تثنية قد أفردتها العامة خطأ: الجَلْم والمقراض، إنما هما الجلمان والمقراضان، وكذلك الكلبتان؛ لأن الكلبة الواحدة والمقراض الواحد لا يقطع ولا الجلم.
ومنها تثنيةٌ هما فردان وتتوهم العامة أنه جمع، وذلك (زوجان) وهما فردان، والعامة تقدر أن الزوج اثنان، قال الله عز وجل: {احمل فيها من كل زوجين اثنين}، فالرجل زوج المرأة والمرأة زوج الرجل؛ قال الله تعالى لآدم عليه السلام: {اسكن أنت وزوجك الجنة} وربما قيل للمرأة: زوجة بالهاء توكيدا للتأنيث ورَفْعا للَّبْس، كما قالوا: فرس للذكر والأنثى، وربما قالوا: فرسة.
ومنها لفظ (كلتا)، قال أهل الكوفة: إنه تثنية، وقال أهل البصرة هو واحد، وهو قولك: كلتا المرأتين قامت، قالوا: الواحد كلتا [كذا والصواب كلت] وقال أهل البصرة: أخطأوا لأنك تقول: كلتا المرأتين قامت، ولا تقول قامتا، وقال الله تعالى: {كلتا الجنتين آتت} ولأن الشاعر قال:
في كلتِ رجليها سلامى واحدة ......... كلتاهما قد قرنت بزائدةوهذا الشاعر إنما اضطر فحذف الألف ولأنهم رأوه مع المكني [يعني الضمير] تصيرُ ألفُه ياءً، تقول: جاءتني كلتاهما، ورأيت كلتيهما، وهذا إنما هو مثل لَدَى وعَلَى وإِلَى، يكون مع الظاهر ألفا، ومع المكني ياء، نحو قولك: عليك ولديك وإليك
ومنها ما يفرق بين المذكر والمؤنث في الواحد ويستويان في التثنية، وهو قولك: هما قاما، ثم تقول: هي وهو، كذلك أنتِ وأنتَ، ثم تقول: أنتما لهما.
ومنها تثنية يكون لفظها والجمع سواء وذلك قولك: أنا ثم تقول: نحن للجمع والاثنين، وكذلك تقول: ضربتُ، ثم تقول: ضربنا ومرينا [كذا ولعل الصواب ضربنا أيضا] فيستوي الجمع والتثنية وكذلك يستوي المؤنث والمذكر في الأمر إذا ثنيته، فتقول: اضرب يا رجل واضربي يا امرأة، فإذا ثنيت تقول فيهما: اضربا.
ومن ذلك تثنية بلا جمع، وهو قولك: هذان بشران، ولا يجمع والواحد بشر، وقال الله تعالى: {أنؤمن لبشرين مثلنا}
ومنه ما يجمع وأنت تريد التثنية، وذلك إذا كان سِيَّان [رجح المحقق أنها (شيئان) ولكن يظهر لي أن ما هنا صواب] من شيئين أو ما في البدن من جارحة واحدة: ضربتُ رأسَ زيد، وضربتُ رُءُوسَ الزيدين، وبقرتُ بطنَه وبُطُونهما، ولا تقل بطنيهما، وقال الله تعالى: {إن تتوبا إلى الله فقد صغت قلوبكما} ولم يقل قلباكما، وربما ثناه الشاعر كما قال:
فتخالسا نَفْسَيْهما بنوافذ ......... كنوافذ العُبُط التي لا ترقعونحو قوله:
هما نفثا في في من فَمَوَيْهما ......... على النابح العاوي أشد رجاموأحسبه ذهب بالفموين إلى الشفتين، كما قالوا: مات حتف أَنْفَيْهِ، ذهب إلى المنخرين، فإن أضفت ذلك إلى واحد ثم ثنيته جاز أن تقول: أخذت خَاتَمَيْه، وما جعل الله لرجل رأسين، ولا تقول: رُءُوسًا هنا؛ لأنك أضفته إلى واحد، وقال الله تعالى: {ما جعل الله لرجل من قلبين في جوفه}.
ومنها ما ثني وهو جمع، تقول: مر بنا إِبِلانِ أسودان وغَنَمانِ، وقال الله تعالى: {أولم ير الذين كفروا أن السموات والأرض كانتا رتقا ففتقناهما} ولم يقل: كُنَّ، وهي سبع سماوات وسبع أرضين.
ومنها ما يثنى وهو واحد، تقول: يا غلام اضربَا زيدا، ويا زيدُ اسفعَا بيده، ويا حَرَسِيّ اضربَا عنقَه.
ومنها ما يؤكَّد ولم يخافوا لبسا، وهو قولهم: مررت برجلين كليهما، وقال الله تعالى: {لا تتخذوا إلهين اثنين إنما هو إله واحد}
ومنها ما لفظه كلفظ التثنية، واختلف النحويون فيه، وذلك قولهم: لَبَّيك، وحَنانَيْك وحَوالَيْك، كذا بين ظهرانَيْهم وظهرَيْهم، فمن زعم أنه مثنى قال: أنا مقيم مُلِبٌّ إلبابا وإجابةً بعد إجابة، وسعديك إسعادا بعد إسعاد، ومن زعم أنه غير مثنى قال: إنما هو لَبَّبْك فاستثقلوا ثلاث باءات فقلبوا آخرهن ياء.
ومنها ما تُحذف الياء منه في التثنية لطول الاسم، فيقال في تثنية قَرْقَرَى: قَرْقَرَان.
ومنها ما يَجْمع لفظين مختلفين فيُجعلان على لفظ واحد نحو قولهم: سُنَّة العمرين، يريدون أبا بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهما، والخُبَيْبان يريدون أبا خبيب ومصعبا أخاه، وكذلك الزَّهْدَمان، يريدون زَهْدما وكَرْدما أخاه، والقمران الشمس والقمر، وهو كثير وقد أفردنا له كتابا[نعم وقد أفرده جمع من العلماء]، ويقال للأم والأب: الأبوان، وكذلك الأب والخالة، قال الله تعالى في قصة يوسف عليه السلام: {ورفع أبويه على العرش} يعني أباه وخالته؛ لأن أمه شراحيل كانت قد ماتت، وقولهم: شاور نفسَيْه أي إرادتيه أيفعل أم لا.
ومن التثنية ما يذكر واحدا والمراد اثنان، نحو قوله تعالى: {سرابيل تقيكم الحر} يريد الحر والبرد، فاجتزأ بأحدهما لأنه معلوم أن ما وقى الحر وقى البرد، وقال الشاعر:
وما أدري إذا يممتُ أرضا ......... أريدُ الخير أيهما يلينييريد الخير والشر، وقد فسره بالبيت الذي بعده:
أألخير الذي أنا أبتغيه ......... أم الشر الذي هو يبتغينيأي لا يألو جهدا في طلبي.
ومن التثنية ما يذكر اثنين ثم يعود الضمير إلى أربعة أوجه: إما عليهما، وإما على الأهم، وإما على الأقرب، وإما على الأشرف؛ فأما ما عاد عليهما فقوله عز وجل: {قال رجلان من الذين يخافون أنعم الله عليهما}، وعلى الأهم قوله تعالى: {وإذا رأوا تجارة أو لهوا انفضوا إليها}؛ لأن التجارة كانت أحب إليهم، وعلى الأقرب قوله تعالى: {واستعينوا بالصبر والصلاة وإنها لكبيرة}، وعلى الأشرف قوله جل اسمه {والله ورسوله أحق أن يرضوه}

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

(169) ليس أحد ذكر تفاوت الأمر تفاوُتا وتفاوَتا وتفاوِتا إلا أبو زيد وهاتان نادرتان، والمعروف تفاوُتا.


(170) المصدر إذا كان على فُعول فهو بالضم جلس جلوسا، وقعد قعودا إلا أحرف جاءت مفتوحة، وقد يجوز الضم فيهن على الأصل ... والوضوء بالفتح الماء وبالضم المصدر، وهذا قياس مطرد.
... وحرف آخر ذكره سيبويه أنك إذا سميت رجلا بالباء من اضرب قلت: اِبٌ، وخطأه سائر الناس، وقد ذكرته بأبين من هذا.
[قلت: يضاف لمبحث أخطاء سيبويه الثمانين]


(175) ليس في كلام العرب فاعل وجمعه فُعَلاء إلا شاعر وشعراء - قال: وإنما جاز أن يجمع شاعر على شعراء، وفُعَلاء جمع فَعِيل لا فاعل؛ لأن من العرب من يقول: شعُر الرجل إذا قال شعرا، كما يقال: شعَر. ومن قال شعُر فالقياس أن يجيء الوصف على فَعِيل، فتجنبوا ذلك لئلا يلتبس بشَعِير، ثم أتوا بالجمع على ذلك الأصل، وهذا دقيق جدا فاعرفه، لأني ما أعلم استخرجه أحد - وعاقل وعقلاء وصالح وصلحاء، وأما علماء فليس جمعا لعالم ولكنهم قالوا: رجل عالم وعليم وعلامة، فعلماء جمع عليم.


(176) ليس في كلام العرب فَعَلٌ على أفعِلة إلا حرفان: خال وأخولة، حكاها أبو جعفر الرؤاسي: هؤلاء أخولتي، وحكى غيره: حال وأحولة.
... وإن كان جمع فاعل على فَعَلَة قياسا مطردا
... وقال الرؤاسي وكان ثقة مأمونا أستاذ الفراء ...

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

(180) ... وهذا الباب أُحْكِمَ في كتاب الأفق
[قلت: ينظر ما هذا الكتاب فلم أقف عليه في مصنفات ابن خالويه]


(182) وفلان قُدْوَةٌ في الخير ولا يثنى ولا يجمع ولا يؤنث


(183) وهو عَيْنَة قومه مثل عَيْمة، ولا يثنى ولا يجمع.

.....................

قلت: انتهى ما علقته من الفوائد في هذا الكتاب، وهو كله فوائد، وقد تحسرتُ حقيقة لأن الجزء الأكبر منه مفقود.

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن المصري

جزاكم الله خيراً ، وبارك فيكم .

----------


## عاطف إبراهيم

> (180) ... وهذا الباب أُحْكِمَ في كتاب الأفق
> [قلت: ينظر ما هذا الكتاب فلم أقف عليه في مصنفات ابن خالويه]
> (182) وفلان قُدْوَةٌ في الخير ولا يثنى ولا يجمع ولا يؤنث
> (183) وهو عَيْنَة قومه مثل عَيْمة، ولا يثنى ولا يجمع.
> قلت: انتهى ما علقته من الفوائد في هذا الكتاب، وهو كله فوائد، وقد تحسرتُ حقيقة لأن الجزء الأكبر منه مفقود.


أخي الفاضل أبو مالك جزاكم الله خيراً على هذه الفوائد الفرائد 
وأنتم إلى ابن مالك أقرب منكم إلى أبي مالك (ابتسامة)
رفع الله قدركم وزادكم من فضله

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> [قلت: ذكر ابن خالويه نفسه في (إعراب ثلاثين سورة) أن جموع فاعل نيف وثلاثون، وأحال على موضع آخر، ولعله يقصد هذا الكتاب، ولكن المذكور هنا اثنان وعشرون فقط، فيبدو أن الباقي سقط من هذه النسخة، وقد وفقني الله عز وجل فأكملتها خمسة وثلاثين ولله الحمد في أحد بحوثي، وأود الإشارة إلى أن أبا بكر ابن دريد قد سبق إلى هذا الباب في الجمهرة، ولكنه ذكر أربعة عشر جمعا فقط]


وينظر هنا لتمام الجموع التي لم يذكرها ابن خالويه:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=10729

والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## محمود حمدى

موضوع مهم واشارات لاتصدر الامن قارئ متقن ومتصفح واع فبارك الله فيك استاذنا ابو مالك العوضى

----------


## عمر خلوف

ما هو أمامي الآن من الكتاب أكبر من ذلك بكثير
فهو يصل إلى ستمائة صفحة
مع أنه طبعة أقدم مما اعتمد عليه الأستاذ
فهو الطبعة الثانية 1399هـ - 1979م - مكة المكرمة
دون ذكر للناشر
والنسخة موجودة على الشابكة
ولعلّ للأستاذ نظرة أخرى في الكتاب زيادة في فوائده
بارك الله فيه

----------


## عمر خلوف

بل أخطأتُ التقدير، لأنني أقرأ الكتاب عن شاشة (الكمبيوتر)، حيث تبين لي أن الفهارس استغرقت بحدود 200 صفحة، فالعذر من الأستاذ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

بورك فيك يا أستاذنا الفاضل

----------


## أبو عبد الله المصري

هل ابن خالويه شيعي ؟

----------


## عمر خلوف

قال السيوطي في بغية الوعاة:
الحسين بن أحمد بن خالويه بن حمدان، أبو عبد الله الهمذاني النحوي:
إمام اللغة والعربية وغيرهما من العلوم الأدبية، دخل بغداد طالباً للعلم سنة أربع عشرة وثلاثمائة، وقرأ القرآن على ابن مجاهد، والنحو والأدب على ابن دريد ونفطويه وأبي بكر بن الأنباري وأبي عمر الزاهد، وسمع الحديث من محمد بن مخلد العطار وغيره، وأملى الحديث بجامع المدينة، وروى عنه المعافى بن زكريا وآخرون.
ثم سكن حلب واختص بسيف الدولة بن حمدان وأولاده، وهناك انتشر عليه علمه وروايته، وله مع المتنبي مناظرات.
وكان أحد أفراد الدهر في كل قسم من أقسام العلم والأدب؛ وكانت الرحلة إليه من الآفاق، 
قال له رجل: أريد أن أتعلم من العربية ما أقيم به لساني، فقال: أنا منذ خمسين سنة أتعلم النحو، ما تعلمت ما أقيم به لساني. 
توفي بحلب سنة سبعين وثلاثمائة.

قال الداني في طبقاته: عالم بالعربية، حافظ للغة، بصير بالقراءة، ثقة مشهور. روى عنه غير واحد
من شيوخنا: عبد المنعم بن عبيد الله والحسن بن سليمان وغيرهما. وكان شافعياً.

----------


## أبو عبد الله المصري

> (ص 74) ليس في كلام العرب واحد يوصف بجمع إلا ... فأما الواحد يؤدي عن الجمع فكثير مثل قوله تعالى: {ختم على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم} {إن أنكر الأصوات لصوت الحمير} وكقوله {أو الطفل الذين لم يظهروا على عورات النساء} يريد الأطفال، وقال: {والملك على أرجائها} يريد الملائكة ... وهو كثير في كلام العرب


وفي القرآن : (إن هؤلاء ضيفي فلا تفضحون) و (فإنهم عدو لي إلا رب العالمين) و (ثم يخرجكم طفلا).

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بكم .

----------

